# switch case VS. if.else if



## guest (9. Jan 2007)

Titel sagt schon alles.

Was ist schneller?
ca 15 cases.
Jeder wird einmal gebraucht.
Meinungen?

greets und thx


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jan 2007)

Bei der if-Anweisung kann man durch verkehrte Struktur die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit kaum spürbar verringern. Ansonsten dürfte die Performance identisch sein, aber die Übersichtlichkeit und Lesbarkeit des Codes wird durch Einsatz der switch-Anweisung enorm verbessert.


----------



## Gast (9. Jan 2007)

thx....werds mal so stehen lassen


----------

